# IF you had to - what'd you buy that's more frugal & sub £6k?



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Sooo work is potentially picking up (good news) and I'll be having to drive in 5 days a week so the TT might have to go (shitty news).

Basically worked out very roughly that if i drive in every day it's going to cost me around £5k in petrol over a year thus making any raise in pay that's less than that relatively (if not completely) pointless as I'll probably be no better off / out of pocket.

Million dollar question is what more frugal yet suitably swift, good looking, cheaper than £6k car would you set your sights on?

All answers welcome, as long as it's not French 

Jack


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Golf gt tdi mk5, dont no on the price though

Tom


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ive got a mk5 tdi. Dunno about quick but it's a decent car.


----------



## dopeyonspeed (May 17, 2012)

get a motor bike and keep the tt for the other 2 days


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

+1 to the mk 5 golf tdi, amazing workhorse and goes a very long way on a tank of diesel. Great car and eats up motorway miles.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

tom2018 said:


> Golf gt tdi mk5, dont no on the price though
> 
> Tom


he said good looking [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Alfa 159


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

OeTT said:


> +1 to the mk 5 golf tdi, amazing workhorse and goes a very long way on a tank of diesel. Great car and eats up motorway miles.


 Or a Seat Leon Tdi - same platform and cheaper 2nd hand. I have an '08 plate PD140 and average around 52 MPG


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a mk5 tdi 105 mapped to 155 it was strong engine and nice to drive. Also no hpfp to worry about on the 1.9 model.

Did over 50mpg when driven sensible and 55 on a long slow run. 40-45 around town. (actual mpg not the lies from the DIS)

Watch out for rust around the front arches and sills as they had a problem on early ones.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

be VERY CAREFUL when purchasing any vw audi seat skoda with a 2.0 tdi engine in it as they blow turbo's for fun I know of at least 5 that family and friends had and they all blew up around 40k-70k... if you don't turn them off quick enough it will run out of oil and knacker the engine.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Keep the tt and buy a Fabia vrs to commute. The 1.9 vag engines are so reliable


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Alfa Gt 1.9jtd cloverleaf....plus Eibach ARB's and bilstein shocks plus angel tuning remap....major fun. And 50mpg

Damien.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

+1 on the Fab VRS. Or, you can get the same engine in the SEAT Ibiza Sport for a lot less that the VRS's go for. The folks have one and it goes like stink. The Cupra Ibiza has a 160bhp diesel engine, but they still pull a fair whack of cash for a good one.


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

ibiza cupra are fantastic here is 1....

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

also a fan of these

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

cr4igj tt said:


> ibiza cupra are fantastic here is 1....
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Pig on wheels....hmmm 

Damien.


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> cr4igj tt said:
> 
> 
> > ibiza cupra are fantastic here is 1....
> ...


pig on wheels ?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd plump for an s-line a4 vert with the tdi lump


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

cr4igj tt said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > cr4igj tt said:
> ...


The front of the car looks like a pigs nose and eyes... :? sorry il just get my coat....

Damien.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

A4 Avant TDI.

Job done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

E46 330d

I am biased admittedly, but L33SJA's beemer is ultra quick and still returns north of 33MPG


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> I'd plump for an s-line a4 vert with the tdi lump


snap :wink:


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Mitsubishi Colt CZT. Stonking little pocket rocket and will return up to 50mpg if driven by a vicar...'Er indoors has one and it's really, really good to drive.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Matt B said:


> E46 330d
> 
> I am biased admittedly, but L33SJA's beemer is ultra quick and still returns north of 33MPG


+1

Easily pick one up for under £6k, 45mpg+ on a motorway run, reliable, comfy,powerful.....what more would you want. Standard it'll keep up with a stage 1 TT, mapped it would quite frankly show it a clean (but sooty) pair of heels, infact it would probably edge away from a stage 2 TT too.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

I looked into this A LOT before I bought my TT lol but gave in to temptation.

The 2.0 VAG TDIs are quite notorious for issues and less reliable than the 1.9. Mk5 2.0 GT TDI 140 is a nice option though and slightly cheaper (and on the same platform) than the A3 if you get a good one and loads of nice modding options. There are also lots of nice Mk4 4 GT TDI 150 Anniversarys with the more reliable, but less refined, 1.9 lump. Not a fan of the Leons as think they're a bit dated. A4 1.9 130 with S Line kits look lush as well but think the V6 2.5 Quattro is still rather thirsty. Really like the M Sport BMW 320D but think the 330D is quite a bit thirstier. Can get some big issues with the Beemers though so EGR valve delete is recommended.

All the above have really good looks/modding potential and remap potential while keeping very good economy.

My BIG issue with the above is price though. All the prices of the above have gone up in the last 3-6 months when I've looked and the prices of TTs have gone the other way. Sods law!!

Not a fan of the smaller Ibizas, Fabias etc but down to you of course.

That's just my opinion though.

That or an LPG conversion.... :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Golf GTDI or BMW 3 series M Sport diesel

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses 



Laurie said:


> Keep the tt and buy a Fabia vrs to commute. The 1.9 vag engines are so reliable


Not an option, can't afford to have 2 cars on the road + Fabia Vrs's seem to be msega expensive compared to Ibiza tdi's.



TTSPORT666 said:


> Alfa Gt 1.9jtd cloverleaf....plus Eibach ARB's and bilstein shocks plus angel tuning remap....major fun. And 50mpg
> 
> Damien.


Love Alfa GT's, seen 1 dropped and it looked amazing, would need to look in to reliability lark mind you as I have no experience of running one. Same goes for the 159, alas the 2.4 5 pot sounds quite appealing if not the most frugal lump around.



L0z said:


> A4 Avant TDI.
> Job done.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jays_225 said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd plump for an s-line a4 vert with the tdi lump
> ...


Have looked, looks a nice choice. Know what age the 's-line' related lark started getter stuck on? '05 on? Seem to be a few 130ps quattro's knocking about with les than 100k miles - good news.



L33JSA said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > E46 330d
> ...





AdamG said:


> Can get some big issues with the Beemers though so EGR valve delete is recommended.


Don't mind E46's but finding a 330d without moon voyage miles for sub £6k seems difficult, I'm sure one with 100k + miles would be fine but this'll be a long term investment so not sure that's the right path to go down, and i don't want a 320d, my friends mum has one and it feels super slow and cumbersome and not my cup of tea tbh. And the reliability things again are a tad haunting, VAG 1.9 seems the best bet so far.



AdamG said:


> I looked into this A LOT before I bought my TT lol but gave in to temptation.
> 
> The 2.0 VAG TDIs are quite notorious for issues and less reliable than the 1.9. Mk4 2.0 GT TDI 140 is a nice option though and slightly cheaper (and on the same platform) than the A3 if you get a good one and loads of nice modding options. There are also lots of nice Mk4 4 GT TDI 150 Anniversarys with the more reliable, but less refined, 1.9 lump. Not a fan of the Leons as think they're a bit dated. A4 1.9 130 with S Line kits look lush as well but think the V6 2.5 Quattro is still rather thirsty. Really like the M Sport BMW 320D but think the 330D is quite a bit thirstier. Can get some big issues with the Beemers though so EGR valve delete is recommended.
> 
> ...


Again, what year A4 would you be looking at for the s-line kit to be available for it? I hadn't considered an LPG conversion, pretty sure they're rather expensive and the consumption you get from LPG is crap is it not? So doesn't seem particularly cost effective - I'm probably wrong though!

I actually really like the recent Leon shape, and with K1 body kit it looks mental alas it's got a 2.0 tdi vag lump which has proven problematic. Haven't looked for prices on then yet but I would assume earlier mid-spec 140's have got to be around £5k nowadays, hopefully even less?!

Thanks again everyone, and if you have any more suggestions please through them in to the mix 

Jack


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Just Sold my GT TDI 170 Mk5. I wouldnt have another! Mine never went wrong at all either. I went and spent a fortune haveing DPF and cat out and mapped at had 230bhp was so fast. But even driven on motorway like a granny I would only get 48mpg (Was better with DPF off and mapped), and the constant worry it would go wrong! Buy a 130 1.9tdi lump 6 speed box map it and rive it hard and still get 45mpg all day long, and when I say hard some lads at uni rally them (Welsh boys for you) and they all show over 40mpg average!


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah I also like the newer Leons but it's the 2.0 lump again....

I like the 320ds - I'd get it mapped (as with all of them) as are 150 to start with but obv big cars. And fair enough if not your cup of tea.

A4 with s line bits and pieces were 52 plates around 5k when I last looked, and on around 100k but don't quote me lol. But when I looked 6 months they were around 4k for the same thing. Same with the 320d - could get a 52 plate M Sport with 80k for 4k and there were quite a few. Prices are now higher. Alternatively get a standard A4 1.9 Sport and put the bits on.... Lot more about and a fair bit cheaper. However only 130 brake.

My 3 would be Mk4 Golf 1.9 150 Anniversary, A4 Sport (put bits on myself) or S Line, 320d M Sport. All with a map.

Like the 330d and A4 2.5 Quattro but both are very thirsty on fuel still, so when you consider that diesel is dearer as well, not so frugal.

LPG conversions are about 1k for a decent one I think.... So depending how much extra you'd spend on a diesel might be worth it.... Don't know too much about it myself tbh.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Go for a 130 pd over a 150 pd. They still have 6 speed boxs and far more reliable, dont suffer from cam wear for a start


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Get a bike mate, 180mph performance, sub 10sec 1/4, no queues and I still get 55+ mpg commuting, no parking charges, no congestion charge etc etc. and loads for under 6K, and unlike shitty VAG PD engines they never go bang.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd have a 130 or a 150 if an anniversary. It's the new VAG 2.0 engine that I'd be a bit scared of lol. But like with anything though - you look for a problem you'll more than likely find it.

And don't get me wrong - bikes are great fun, but unless you have the money to run one alongside a car then I would say a massive NO. They ain't cheap - he'd need to do and pass his licene, buy all the leathers, helmet etc and then buy the bike. Insurance isn't necessarily cheap as well. Plus 60, 80, 100 miles (or whatever it is) a day in the wind, rain and snow. I think not. I'd rather be motorway cruising with my heated leathers, sipping some coffe, listening to Phil Collins on my commute! :lol:


----------



## 911 Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

How bizarre - I had exactly the same dilemma and thought about a golf mk6 (you can get for around 6-7k now on 2009 new shape), but thought sod it and opted for a 2009 TT as a cheap runaround. 
If you have to be sensible the Golf Mk6 tdi or drink a few less pints a week and drive the TT


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

AdamG said:


> I'd have a 130 or a 150 if an anniversary. It's the new VAG 2.0 engine that I'd be a bit scared of lol. But like with anything though - you look for a problem you'll more than likely find it.
> 
> And don't get me wrong - bikes are great fun, but unless you have the money to run one alongside a car then I would say a massive NO. They ain't cheap - he'd need to do and pass his licene, buy all the leathers, helmet etc and then buy the bike. Insurance isn't necessarily cheap as well. Plus 60, 80, 100 miles (or whatever it is) a day in the wind, rain and snow. I think not. I'd rather be motorway cruising with my heated leathers, sipping some coffe, listening to Phil Collins on my commute! :lol:


You big girls blouse  Man up


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

911 Guy said:


> How bizarre - I had exactly the same dilemma and thought about a golf mk6 (you can get for around 6-7k now on 2009 new shape), but thought sod it and opted for a 2009 TT as a cheap runaround.
> If you have to be sensible the Golf Mk6 tdi or drink a few less pints a week and drive the TT


A MK6 golf on an 09 plate for less than 7k.... Realy?!?! Certainly not a decent GT TDI which is the kind of speed/spec the op will want.

And a 2009 TT - cheap run-around.... Prob not the best thing to say about a Mk2 in the Mk1 section lol.... What does that make our Mk1's - scrap metal....?? :? :x :lol:


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> You big girls blouse  Man up


I'm an estate agent driving a TT - what did you expect.... :roll: :wink:  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mk4 Golf GTI 25th anniversary 150bhp diesel would get my vote mappit to 190bhp and still get 50MPG


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

AdamG said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > You big girls blouse  Man up
> ...


Nuff said


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

My current M-B C220CDi is very frugal and extremely comfy at well under £6k


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Bikerz said:


> Go for a 130 pd over a 150 pd. They still have 6 speed boxs and far more reliable, dont suffer from cam wear for a start


+1 avoid 150 PD TDI's. I know somebody had 2 top end engine re-builds in the space of a few years


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Plenty of the Golf 150s knocking about for not a lot of money, and plenty more 130s too, just a tad bland that's all but oh well.

Actually saw a B7 A4 on the way home from work today, red & black, low & wide, looked ace. Are the 2.0 tdi issues really as common as is broadcast - there is a hell of a lot of vag cars out there with this engine in so surely can't all be that bad? TT ownership isn't exactly without unwanted expense after all haha :lol:


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Having spent last night & some of this morning investigating reliability in vag tdi's & bmw d's, it is safe to say the 2.0 tdi's really are unreliable & overall rather shit, & BMW e90 diesels (don't like e46s) also have their own issues with mystery vibrations, timing chain failure, premature turbo failure & dpf issues. So would be pot luck with either, there are at least resolutions for the most commonplace issues albeit involving extra money.

Seems ye olde Golf PD130 may be the safest route to travel down, or perhaps an A3 PD130 quattro sport?

If I really think about it I reckon I'm going to stay with the TT for a while (unless it upsets me at all :lol: ), I had been lusting over them for the last 2 years since getting rid of my first one and I know I'll regret changing again, I'll just have to be more gentle on the loud pedal... :twisted: Come to think of it - do people actual get mpg gains from a remap? -maybe that's a question for the man in Staines-


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't shoot me but 2006/2007 ish plate Civic 2.2CDTI?!  
Plenty of good spec inside, pretty reliable, very frugal and actually has a bit of poke for a diesel. 
Look is a bit marmite and yep it's a Honda but apart from that it's a pretty good option.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

The above option is a good one if you can get a Type S for the money but thnk they're a few k more....

Dare I say it, and having looked into before, the Renaultsport Medane 175 DCi. It's French but it's really, really good. I'll wait for the influx of abuse lol.... [smiley=rifle.gif]

If you're not going for a golf 150 Anni and want the 130 lump I'd definitely go for the Audi A4 Quattro Sport. Look great on LMs and the right bits done to them.

Saying that, you've prob made the best decision of the lot so far. Hang onto the TT. And maybe look at LPG....


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Leebo310 said:


> Don't shoot me but 2006/2007 ish plate Civic 2.2CDTI?!
> Plenty of good spec inside, pretty reliable, very frugal and actually has a bit of poke for a diesel.
> Look is a bit marmite and yep it's a Honda but apart from that it's a pretty good option.


Funnily enough I just looked at them, not overly keen on the spaceship-ness of it haha. Adam's right the Type S has a few nice touches but is a tad too much money.



AdamG said:


> ...Dare I say it, and having looked into before, the Renaultsport Medane 175 DCi. It's French but it's really, really good. I'll wait for the influx of abuse lol.... [smiley=rifle.gif]
> If you're not going for a golf 150 Anni and want the 130 lump I'd definitely go for the Audi A4 Quattro Sport. Look great on LMs and the right bits done to them.
> Saying that, you've prob made the best decision of the lot so far. Hang onto the TT. And maybe look at LPG....


Er.... Megane... good? really? :? I shouldn't hate on the french stuff so much but past experiences have scarred me for life haha. My friends old 206 hdi for instance was frugal & comfy -'sofa on wheels' was the key turn of phrase- but it was lack lustre in performance, never looked quite right in my eyes & had rattly trim. OH SWEET JESUS THE RATTLES! Another friend currently has a Saxo VTR, trés plucky & it just keeps going despite the abuse, granted it's a pocket rocket but what a piece of shit. Uncomfortable, crashy ride, barely any noise insulation, all manner of odd noises, generally not good... I'm sure the Megane potentially being newer than the aforementioned may be of better interior build quality, made of hardier things & _might _ be a somewhat enjoyable drive but I just don't want to test it in the first place :lol:

A4 qs is a nice option to have, would like to know more about what is possible with the 1.9 tdi's in terms of power gains & mpg retention, i'm sure i'll stumble upon a tdi section on a forum somewhere which'll enlighten me!

Did they do a '03 Leon in Cupra tdi guise? Might be another option as it at least gets away from the Golf's ubiquity.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Jakalus said:


> Er.... Megane... good? really? :?


Haha knew it. Not 100% on the rear end but they handle really well and the engine is really good and tuneable. Not sure that the mpg return is as good as other diesels though. The recaro buckets you can get in them are lush as well. Like you my main concern would be overall build quality and rattles. Anyway just a thought and worth a mention lol....



Jakalus said:


> A4 qs is a nice option to have, would like to know more about what is possible with the 1.9 tdi's in terms of power gains & mpg retention, i'm sure i'll stumble upon a tdi section on a forum somewhere which'll enlighten me!
> 
> Did they do a '03 Leon in Cupra tdi guise? Might be another option as it at least gets away from the Golf's ubiquity.


The MPG return on the 130 should stay around the same and not really be affected I would imagine. My Dad hade a Golf 1.9 130 GT TDI and used to show 60mpg on the display but he drives like an absolute granny. Should easily fetch 160-170ish bhp. Read about a standard golf 130 that made supposedly made 192 bhp just from a remap!!!!

There is a diesel engine for the leon and the one to go for would be the Leon Cupra TDi but unfortunately it's the same 150 pd engine that some people have suggested has problems with it. Id' also personally prefer the Golf 1.9 150 Anniversary over it which has the same engine, is pretty much the same age and price, but I think looks better.


----------



## 911 Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

AdamG said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > You big girls blouse  Man up
> ...


uhm I'd keep quiet if i was you :?


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

911 Guy said:


> AdamG said:
> 
> 
> > CWM3 said:
> ...


And why's that....??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think you've made the right decision.

When you look at the cost to change versus the extrra you'd spend on fuel, I bet there'd not be THAT much in it.

Plus, you get to keep a car you love (and know) versus taking your chances and ending up with one which could cost thousands.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Having said that. WE had two MKIV Golf GTis (turbo and non turbo) plus a V5 Golf. The Turbo GTi and the V5 both produced the same 150 PS as the GTTDi 150, but the diesel was by far the better car to drive.

I didn't know there were problems with that engine over the 130, but assuming that it ran well, it was a great car. And, once rolling, it would keep up with an unmapped TT in standard form.

I also do remember someone telling me that the 130 GTTDi were a little smoother to drive due to a smaller turbo.

And while they may seem agricultural now with diesel tech moving on, at the time the Pumpe Duse technology was applauded. They were certainly much quieter and more refined than the diesels I remembered.

As for A4s. WE had a 130 *TDi* saloon and then a V6 TDi Avant. We got around 45-50mpg from the 1.9 and high 20s to low 30s from the V6.

I once got the V6 down to single figures when pressing on in some country lanes. Big diesel engines really do NOT like stop start driving.

Food for thought if you do decide to ditch the TT.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jakalus said:


> Leebo310 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't shoot me but 2006/2007 ish plate Civic 2.2CDTI?!
> ...


Yeah the Type S is better but then not frugal! (I'd imagine about the same as the TT??) 
We sold the TT looking for something more practical ready for the imminent baby arrival and then better on fuel if possible, and we were looking at the Civic. At the end of the day though, I just couldn't bring myself to sacrifice the performance!
I decided to ignore the second part of the criteria and went for a WRX  My justification was that it was a pretty cheap car (diesel A4 was a couple of grand more for the equivilant age/mileage etc) so decided to spend that extra on petrol and just enjoy it!


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> Yeah the Type S is better but then not frugal! (I'd imagine about the same as the TT??)


The 2.2 CDTi Type S is most defintely more frugal than an Audi TT.


----------

